# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Harlequin?? Ive been told thats what he is but he doesnt look like anything Ive seen?

## Rat160

So I thought I would reach out to the ball python community and see if anyone had any insight. I also attached a picture of him with one of my normal females so you can see the color difference.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## python_addict

wow ive seen pics of some and yeah he does but either way i love his pattern

----------


## llovelace

You know my eyesight isn't what it used to be, a closer inspection is needed  :Razz: , he's nice

----------


## AKballs

That guy is the closest thing ive seen to my dinker female! a few people have told me that she looks like a harlequin but I think shes different. I definitely think we both got something new here! Heres my girl

----------

_Rat160_ (06-01-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Unless something has changed in the last few years, harlequin is just the word used to describe a random pattern mutation with a long stripe. It isn't usually genetic though. 

I'd still love to dink around with it though. I love the looks of those striped ones.

----------

AKballs (06-01-2011)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Looks like a Harlequin. But the thing is, Harlequin BPs are not genetic. Just a funky normal. You could call it a Earthquakemegapoopy ball if you wanted  :Very Happy: , because its just a cool normal, and people want to toss a name on it. All in all, its one sweet lookin' norm.  :Good Job:

----------


## Rat160

Beautiful girl. So you wanna sell her?? Lol If I can prove anything out ill give you credit  :Smile:  And to my knowledge they aren't genetic but who knows. I bred him to a normal this year to see what happens. Anyway I am serious about buying your girl if you do want to sell her that is  :Smile:

----------


## AKballs

> Beautiful girl. So you wanna sell her?? Lol If I can prove anything out ill give you credit  And to my knowledge they aren't genetic but who knows. I bred him to a normal this year to see what happens. Anyway I am serious about buying your girl if you do want to sell her that is



LOL I was actually going to ask if you wanted to sell him or maybe let me breed him to my female and I would give you a couple of the babies. Im actually living in Olympia WA rigt now for a while so im not too far from you It would be cool to maybe have him come over for a date! lol I cant wait to see what he produces with your normal! Im breeding her to my lesser this is a pic of him

----------


## Rat160

Yeah, the more I look at your girl the more I say they are identical! I really would at a min like to possibly breed them together if you weren't willing to sell. We would have to discuss it though but I don't think me taking a trip to Olympia is out of the question. I go up to Seattle from time to time for kicks. I do most of my breeding right now with a buddy of mine who has started his own company. so most of my stuff is over there at the moment. So no chance of you selling her?

----------


## AKballs

Yeah Ive searched all over trying to find something like her and he definitely looks like her a lot! I dont think Im interested in selling her right now but I will be going back to Alaska eventually so if I dont end up being able to take her I would be more then willing to sell her to you especially with that male you got!
I was thinking about trying to breed her out of season to my lesser just because shes at a really healthy weight of 2680 grams and has never been breed but I havent decided yet :Confused:

----------


## Rat160

> Yeah Ive searched all over trying to find something like her and he definitely looks like her a lot! I dont think Im interested in selling her right now but I will be going back to Alaska eventually so if I dont end up being able to take her I would be more then willing to sell her to you especially with that male you got!
> I was thinking about trying to breed her out of season to my lesser just because shes at a really healthy weight of 2680 grams and has never been breed but I havent decided yet


Yeah definitely keep me in mind I would love to add her to my collection. We will definitely have to set up a "snake date" before you go. I also wanted to show of my pastel female that will be ready to breed next season. It may be hard to see in the picture but all of her yellow on her back is white. I'm really excited to see what she does next year.

----------


## Rat160

> Unless something has changed in the last few years, harlequin is just the word used to describe a random pattern mutation with a long stripe. It isn't usually genetic though. 
> 
> I'd still love to dink around with it though. I love the looks of those striped ones.


I don't know what it is but I love striped ones also. I know its nothing genetic (yet :Smile:  ) but I cant get enough of em.

----------


## AKballs

Thats an awesome pastel! she freakin bright cant wait to she what she does for ya! Heres a couple more pics of my female that show her chocolate color really well :Very Happy:

----------


## Rat160

> Thats an awesome pastel! she freakin bright cant wait to she what she does for ya! Heres a couple more pics of my female that show her chocolate color really well


All I can say is let me know when you wanna sell lol. Well Im off to bed but we will have to meet up some time. Ill catch up with you later.

----------


## Kingofspades

I have one similar. 

4 eggs in the incubator from her to a captive hatched Yellowbelly. 2 weeks left before I can cut them.

Mine's a bit browner though.

----------

AKballs (06-03-2011),_Rat160_ (06-03-2011)

----------


## Rat160

> I have one similar. 
> 
> 4 eggs in the incubator from her to a captive hatched Yellowbelly. 2 weeks left before I can cut them.
> 
> Mine's a bit browner though.


She is pretty but she does have "alien heads" or "key holes" which mine has none. Although I am a sucker for the striped snakes. Not interested in selling her are you?? Also please keep me updated on the babies. I would love to see them when they hatch. Guess im a sucker for baby snakes.

----------


## AKballs

Yeah my girl has no key holes either but jeez she still is VERY similar with her chocolate color  :Very Happy:  cant wait to see what her and your YB produce def put pics up here!

----------


## Rat160

> Yeah my girl has no key holes either but jeez she still is VERY similar with her chocolate color  cant wait to see what her and your YB produce def put pics up here!


Still waiting for an offer to sell on your girl  :Smile:

----------


## AKballs

> Still waiting for an offer to sell on your girl


Lol shes yours if I dont end up taking her to Alaska which is still in the air :Confused:

----------


## Rat160

> Lol shes yours if I dont end up taking her to Alaska which is still in the air


I noticed your wanted list keeps growing daily lol. I cant post wanted because there are way too many.. Not enough time or space to list them all. I am posting an open offer to buy all striped females with any weight.. and again I find myself up searching the local Craigslist and Kingsnake only to be disappointed that I don't have enough money for what I want.

----------


## AKballs

> I noticed your wanted list keeps growing daily lol. I cant post wanted because there are way too many.. Not enough time or space to list them all. I am posting an open offer to buy all striped females with any weight.. and again I find myself up searching the local Craigslist and Kingsnake only to be disappointed that I don't have enough money for what I want.


Lol I know! I want em all!  :Very Happy:

----------


## psychophobia

it just look like a morph called Rio.here some pic of that morph.

----------


## Rat160

> it just look like a morph called Rio.here some pic of that morph.


Kinda, but those are very colorful where mine is more of a chocolate/blue color. Thos also have a lot of "hooks" or "holes" where mine is pretty much just bridges. Kind of looks similar though. I wouldnt say thats what it is but it is a pretty snake. Whats with the name though?  :Sad:  Kinda lame.

----------


## meeistom

Yes Harlequin is genetic.  I know this as I have experience with the morph.  Check out this thread as well.  

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...in-Wide-Stripe


Toward the end I posted some pics of the babies I personally hatched out.  As well as what may be the super form.

----------


## meeistom

The Rio morph as I understand it is not the same as the Harlequin.  The colors are different as well as the pattern.  Very cool though just not the same.

----------


## Rat160

> Yes Harlequin is genetic.  I know this as I have experience with the morph.  Check out this thread as well.  
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...in-Wide-Stripe
> 
> 
> Toward the end I posted some pics of the babies I personally hatched out.  As well as what may be the super form.


Even those look similar but still have tons of key holes and broken stripes. Mine has two breaks near the head but dont think he has any key holes. I would like to get ahold of AK's Female and see what I could do with that. Who knows maybe its something completely different. Whatever that yellowbelly/fire morph was on that post was insane. I recently just saw a fireXDesert and now that I saw that im on the lookout for a couple deserts..

----------


## Kingofspades

> She is pretty but she does have "alien heads" or "key holes" which mine has none. Although I am a sucker for the striped snakes. Not interested in selling her are you?? Also please keep me updated on the babies. I would love to see them when they hatch. Guess im a sucker for baby snakes.


As of right now she's not for sale. This season SHOULD prove her codom or not...but if it doesn't I'll probably try again next season with a son to see if she is recessive. 
If she doesn't prove out at all...maybe...but I'd have to get at least what I paid for her from Outback.

----------


## Rat160

> As of right now she's not for sale. This season SHOULD prove her codom or not...but if it doesn't I'll probably try again next season with a son to see if she is recessive. 
> If she doesn't prove out at all...maybe...but I'd have to get at least what I paid for her from Outback.


Just out of curiosity what did you pay for her? And did they sell her as a "normal" or what?

----------


## XSV

Wow... That pattern is smooth...
I havent seen anything like it.

----------


## AKballs

Heres a pic of her a couple hours after shedding with my lesser.

----------


## Rat160

> Heres a pic of her a couple hours after shedding with my lesser.


My newest addition (Female Lesser), just got her today for $200!

----------


## AKballs

> My newest addition (Female Lesser), just got her today for $200!


Shes gorgeous!

----------


## Rat160

> Shes gorgeous!


I know and for $200, couldn't pass her up!

----------


## AKballs

> I know and for $200, couldn't pass her up!


Where did you get her?

----------


## Rat160

> Where did you get her?


A guy I know locally here that is a small time breeder. He has another female he is selling for $250 if your interested. He also has a female mojave for $200 a male mojave for $175 and a 675g female spider for $400.

----------


## AKballs

> A guy I know locally here that is a small time breeder. He has another female he is selling for $250 if your interested. He also has a female mojave for $200 a male mojave for $175 and a 675g female spider for $400.


Where is he located at?

----------


## Rat160

> Where is he located at?


Hillsboro, Oregon but those are "friend" prices so if you want that price I would have to get them for you. I have done business with him for awhile so he gives me a great deal.

----------


## AKballs

> Hillsboro, Oregon but those are "friend" prices so if you want that price I would have to get them for you. I have done business with him for awhile so he gives me a great deal.


Well I would love to get ahold of that mojave male but I think im gonna hold out for the reptile show in august down there. Are you planning on going there?

----------


## Rat160

> Well I would love to get ahold of that mojave male but I think im gonna hold out for the reptile show in august down there. Are you planning on going there?


I have already reserved a table  :Smile:

----------

